# NSW Up the creek 101110



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Forced by cruel comp rules to abandon the big water in search of an entry, I decided to head upstream from Roseville in search of a mudsucker or two. A predawn launch saw me at the pontoon juggling yakkas, with the odd one ending up in the tank & several lost to the drink on the way in.

First stop at the dripline of Roseville bridge, a quick flick with a small pumpkinseed minnow saw a small bream come in, a little persistence and his bigger brother came on board for a happy snap, 39cm of comp entry was returned to suck more mud.

Having got a run on the board, I headed further upstream hoping to find a monster flatty, a big jew or even a bull shark, but despite soaking my yakkas for some hours, the best I could do was a yakka bitten clean off just behind the head. I did catch a 40cm mullet with my bare hands, then dropped him off the downrigger with big aspirations, but no dice. A couple more small bream & a flatty or two rounded off a pleasant session. Off the water by 0900 for another fun filled day at the factory.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Change of pace for you aye Dave? A 39 cm bream would sit you well in a comp, well done.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

39cm comp bream - now you can relax and enjoy the fishing again. Must have been very peaceful down there.....


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice bream! but catching a mullet with your bare hands takes the prize for me Tarzan. Maybe next time take a snorkel and downrig yourself for a HOF Jewie (or bull shark) :lol:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice work Dave, getting ready to fish the ABT at sydney in a couple of weeks chasing the poo eaters eh :lol: ;-)

Good to see your finally chasing some real fish. :twisted:

Cheers Dave


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice work, tried up there on monday it was really quiet, just a couple of choppers and some undersize flatties, 
Too much mud it was like paddling in a flat white!!


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

well done,but what comp pray tell?


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

That little bream will do for now, Dave. You can't upgrade with a 90cm king next weekend, so might have look for a 72cm snap. ;-)


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Pics


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

johnny said:


> well done,but what comp pray tell?


This one... viewtopic.php?f=24&t=42912


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

That is a monster mullet for a bare-handed catch!


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

A bit of a Gatesy stretch on the tail of that Bream Dave :lol: :lol: :lol: ;-)


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Cuda said:


> A bit of a Gatesy stretch on the tail of that Bream Dave :lol: :lol: :lol: ;-)


Not even close, its spine wasn't dislocated.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Thank god that's over with Dave now let's get the dirt off your yak in the clean stuff.
ps. did you try down rigging the bream ?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Gatesy said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > ps. did you try down rigging the bream ?
> ...


Because you might get an 80 cm one.


----------

